# My bow shooting was so stink to high



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

heaven 2.5 weeks ago! I had shot crossbow and it was just so accurate, so I picked up compound bow. My first two weeks with compound bow were horrible as you can see the holes were all over places. After several practices and learning, I am now comfortable at 20 yards. I will go to 30 yards next. Piggy piggy, here I will come for you soon!  - Another hobby for my retirement!


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

*Good luck!*

Can't get much more accurate than that without ruining some arrows. Nice work. Those pigs don't have a chance! By the way, those little 15 to 20 lbs ones sure go good on the pit!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Deersteaks said:


> Can't get much more accurate than that without ruining some arrows. Nice work. Those pigs don't have a chance! By the way, those little 15 to 20 lbs ones sure go good on the pit!


Thanks. Lost three arrows so far. Have to move it out to 30-40 yards. Little roasted piggy is good!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ya heard it all yo life ..Practice makes perfect...its true


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Take a Sharpie and re-blacken those 4 different bullseyes, one shot at each. Saves a lot of money on arrows.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Heres an idea for a bigger target, I had 1 and it will stop all arrows. Get 2 toe-sacks, take apart at seams, then stitch back both together making a big bag. Stuff it with polly as tight as you can get it.....then stuff some more in. You will need to sew front to back so as to keep it from being rounded. I also made one using stacked then pressed cardboard but I had acess to 4x8 pieces I cut into 2x8s, I made it into a 4x8 target 2' deep. Neither are good for broadheads tho.


----------

